# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Kinderen met ADHD beter leren begrijpen

## FRANCOIS580

*Als baby was er niets mis met je kind. Een rustigere baby bestond er niet. Op tijd en stond zijn pap en een propere pamper, meer had hij niet nodig om tevreden te zijn en ongestoord te slapen. Naarmate hij ouder werd, werd het anders. Hij werd actiever, stond geen minuut stil, en eens op de lagere school werd hij opvliegend, onvoorspelbaar en uiteindelijk zelfs agressief wanneer hij zijn zin niet kreeg. Het werd zelfs zo erg dat je van dit alles de schuld kreeg omdat je hem teveen verwende. ﻿
Je ging met je kind van de ene dokter naar de andere (kinder)psycholoog, waar het aan de broodnodige informatie ontbrak en enige beterschap lange tijd op zich liet wachten. Tot eindelijk de diagnose viel als een donderslag bij heldere hemel: ADHD. Hoe moet je als ouders in zo'n situatie reageren, en hoe leer je jouw kind met aandachts- en concentratiestoornissen beter begrijpen? En wat is ADHD nu precies? Steeds meer kinderen worden er door getroffen, maar een sluitende diagnose is niet vlug te stellen.*


*(Francois580)*


Wanneer je de levensloop van jouw kind met ADHD nagaat, kom je pas veel later tot de vaststelling dat je het misschien niet altijd hyperactief was, maar aandachts- en/of concentratiestoornissen had hij/zij altijd. Van jongsaf aan. In veruit de meeste gevallen zijn ADHD- kinderen ook overactief én impulsief, dikwijls tot wanhoop van hun ouders en naaste omgeving. ADHD is in feite een ontwikkelingsstoornis waarbij de verschillende regelfuncties van de hersenen niet functioneren zoals het hoort. Als gevolg daarvan kampt je kind met problemen bij het plannen en organiseren van bijvoorbeeld zijn schoolse activiteiten. Ook met allerlei prikkels uit zijn onmiddellijke omgeving kan hij als kind moeilijk overweg. Meestal slaagt hij bij het minste geluid tilt, kan bij een plotse aanval zelfs de aanwezigheid van zijn lievelingsbroer of zus niet verdragen en op school wordt hij bij het minste écht onhandelbaar. Hoe reageer je als ouders van een ADHD- zoon of dochter op dit alles, en wat kun je er zélf aan doen om het leven van je kind en van de andere gezinsleden gemakkelijker te maken?


*Opvoedingscurus om kind beter te begrijpen*


Ouders van kinderen met ADHD wordt aangeraden een opvoedingscursus te volgen die op dit alles inspeelt. Op wat moet je als ouder(s) van een ADHD- kind letten om hem/haar beter te begrijpen en te begeleiden? Je moet je kind in de eerste plaats duidelijk maken dat zijn hyperactiviteit en zijn moeilijk gedrag niet zijn schuld is. Op die manier zal het beter meewerken aan je zoektocht om naar een geschikte oplossing. Je kind moet weten wat er met hem scheelt, daar heeft het recht op. Als het om ADHD gaat wordt over de aard en de oorzaken van deze aandoening meestal angstvallig gezwegen. Je kan de tijd en de energie om veel beter besteden aan het tot stand brengen van een ADHD- vriendelijker in de leefomstandigheden thuis.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...begrijpen.html

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik heb inderdaad de ervaring dat het stellen van een diagnose zowel voor het kind als voor de ouders een sterk ontschuldigend effect heeft. Dit zorgt er vaak voor dat men op een meer ontspannen en vrijere wijze met de problemen omgaat. Vaak kan een kinderpsycholoog daarbij een belangrijke faciliterende rol spelen.

----------

